

Work remotely with anyone, anywhere - themissingstack
http://www.hubbot.io/

======
themissingstack
Hello Everyone, Team communication is hard everyone knows about it and we also
had a lot bad experiences having collaboration with distributed team so we
build Hubbot that makes communication ease of use & super fast for globally
distributed teams and improve collaboration by providing instant voice & video
chat, easily searchable and instantly accessible documents, realtime shared
editing, threaded discussion stream and feedback on documents.

Hubbot allow to assign task, manage team and easy way to connect with great
Integrations list to improve your workflow.

Right now i m trying to get some feedback on How we can increase distributed
team workflow better? What are the problems they face with remote
communication?

~~~
ideatorhub
Looks awesome.

